
Jeff Bezos Interview with Walter Isaacson [video] - tim_sw
https://thescene.com/watch/vanityfair/the-new-establishment-summit-the-power-of-jeff-bezos
======
HiroshiSan
Jeff Bezos is a great conversationalist, this was a joy to listen to. Not to
mention Walter Isaacson is a great interviewer, very comfortable, asks good
questions.

------
melling
Thirty-three minutes in, he comments about how he would have handled the
Donald Trump/Peter Thiel noise that's been going around HN.

~~~
labrador
It almost sounds like Zuckerberg came to him for advice and Z took it.

------
devy
The Scene also has a bunch of other interviews (for instance with Eddie Cue,
Priscilla Chan,etc) in the series that are very interesting too. Check them
out on the right hand film strip

~~~
icpmacdo
Sorry this comment does not have a ton of content but I cant find a posting
date on the video, are these new?

~~~
shadeless
The page source has a meta tag with the upload date:

    
    
        <meta content='2016-10-14T21:09:46+00:00' itemprop='uploadDate'>

